# مشكلة فصل في سبلت unionaire



## infractor hawk (7 أغسطس 2011)

السلام عليكم 
عندي سبلت نوع ينين اير في مشكلة انه الجهاز يشتغل على وضع التبريد لمدة دقائق و يفصل الكمبرسر لمدة تتراوح ساعة يله يرجع مره ثانية يشتغل لمدة 10 دقائق او اقل و يرجع يفصل هل من حل


----------



## mottohotto (8 أغسطس 2011)

السلام عليكم
ابدأ بما هو أتى 
الفحص النظرى و إبدأ بالريموت كنترول و هل إعداداته سليمه فللحصول على تبريد يجب ان يكون على وضع التبريد و ليس اتوماتيك و المروحه على اى سرعه و درجه الحراره من 20 الى 24 درجه - بالعين على ملفات المكثف هل هى مسدوده - صوت الكمبروسر هل يفتح بلف تصريف الضغط - خفس بمواسير الجهاز - حاله و الجهاز و العمر الافتراضى - تسال العميل هل قام أحد الفنيين بالكشف عليه مسبقا يعنى تاريخ الجهاز ايه من العميل و بعدها إبدأ بتحليل الكلام و إبدأ بالخطوات العمليه 
1- قياس الكهرباء المغذيه للجهاز
2- وضع بنسه الامبير و الجيدج على الجهاز و إبدأ بتسجيل الضغط و الامبير و هل الفولت ينخفض أم لا
3- افتح وش الجهاز و تأكد من مكان تركيب سنسور الثيرموستات لانه ممكن يكون ملامس لملف المبخر و بكده هيكون فتره الفصل كبيره و فتره الشغل بسيطه جدانتيجه التلامس المباشر
4- اذا وجدت السنسور مكانه و غير ملامس قم بفحص الامبير للكمبروسر و تأكد انه يطابق الموجود على الجهاز يعنى لو 12 أمبير إذا بنسه الآمبير لازم تكون 12 ( أعلى أو أقل ب 10% لا يوجد مشكله نتيجه التردد ) 
5- فى حاله انه لا يطابق إذا أكيد الكمبروسر جسمه ساخن و بيفصل أوفر لود داخلى و هنا يجب فصل الكهرباء و محاوله تبريد الكمبروسر و اثناء تبريد الكمبروسر قم بقياس الكباستور الخاص بالتشغيل لانه هيكون به تسريب و ان كان سليم قم بقياس أطراف الكمبروسر و تأكد من مجموع المقاومات لملفات التشغيل و التقويم و فى حالتك هذه هتلاقى ملفات التشغيل اعلى مقاومه من ملفات التقويم و لا تنخدع بقيمه القرأه و تأكد من ذلك بفك السلك فهناك رموز على جسم الجهاز و هى c r s فإذا وجدت ان القرأه بين c r أكبر من c s إذا فهذا يدل على تحميص فى ملفات التشغيل تؤدى إلىإرتفاع فى درجه حراره الكبمروسر ثم يفصل اوفر لود
جرب و ان شاء الله تلاقى حل من الحلول السابقه


----------



## infractor hawk (8 أغسطس 2011)

و عليكم السلام 
اخي العزيز 
الريموت كنترول مضبوط على اعلى درجة للفان و درجة حرارة 16
ضغط الغاز مضبوط 
الامبير مضبوط 
بس انا منتبه لمشكلة انه بالاوقات الحاره بتصير هذه الحالة خاصتا جو العراق حار جدا 
اتوقع يوجد حساس في الوحده الخارجية عند ارتفاع درجة الحرارة يوقف عمل الكمبرسر


----------



## mottohotto (8 أغسطس 2011)

هو فعلا فى حساس بيركب للوحدات الخارجيه و وظيفته انه بيزود سرعه المروحه لما يكون الجو حار و طبعا ماتور مروحه المكثف بتكون بسرعتين و اذا كان كل شيى مظبوط زى ما حضرتك بتقول يبقه هتعمل ما هو اتى 
تستعمل بلاور لتنظيف المكثف و بعدين تغسل المكثف بالماء و اذا كان لا يوجد بلاور فيجب غسل المكثف بضغط مياه وبعنايه حتى لا يتجمع كتل اتربه وسط الزعانف 
و بعد ذلك يجب وضع وحده المكثف تحت مظله تحاوطها من كل جانب به شمس مع مراعاه الا تحجب منطقه سحب و طرد هواء المكثف 
اما بالنسبه للسنسور اللى بيفصل الوحده الخارجيه لو الجو حار جدا فهو يسمى سنسور درجه حراره المحيط و هو يركب بالشيلر لفصله عند درجه الحراره العاليه عند 50 درجه مئويه و هنا عليك بفحص الوحده بنفسك للتأكد من وجود سنسور من عدمه ومع ان يونيون اير لا يضع هذا السنسور بس لازم تتأكد جايز دى طلبيه خاصه من الموزع اللى بيبيع الاجهزه لانه تركيبه اختيارى 
و ان كان راكب فيجب عدم فصله لانه حمايه للكمبروسر و الحل هو ما ذكرته مسبقا


----------



## Tanuf3737 (9 أغسطس 2011)

المشكله صاحبي في الكرت الأكتروني في الوحدة الداخليه 

للفحص خليه يشتغل مروحة من دون تبريد


----------



## المهندس1993 (9 أغسطس 2011)

هذه الحالة تحدث مع مكيف جنرال الذي استخدمه و السبب ان الكهرباء الوطنية في العراق كثيرا ما تكون اقل بكثير من 220 فولت مما يؤدي السحب تيار عالي للضاغط و بالتالي ارتفاع درجة حرارته و كذلك بطء سرعة المروحة مما يقلل عملية التكثيف و يزيد الضغط


----------



## صلاح الطيب محمد (11 أغسطس 2011)

السلام عليكم
المشكلة خاصتك شائعة في أجهزة يونيون اير
تظهر في درجات الحرارة العالية . الضاغط بيفصل أوفر لود داخلي 
الحل المؤقت 
تقليل شحنة الجهاز
الحل الجزري
تغيير زيت الضاغط وتعمل فاكيوم جيد وتشحن فريون نوع جيد


----------



## nomat (27 أغسطس 2011)

يا اخوان عندي نفس نوع السيلت ونفس المشكله

بليل ثلج والظهر حار مايبرد

مالحل


----------



## nomat (28 أغسطس 2011)

يا اخوان اشغل المكيف الفجر واتركه شغال بارد والظهر بارد على طول لكن المشكلة لما يكون طافي وابي اشغله الظهر مايبرد هذي المشكلة الحالية 

اتمنى القى حل عندكم


----------



## nomat (28 أغسطس 2011)

للرفع


----------



## nomat (29 أغسطس 2011)

Up


----------



## محمد نبيل نايف (30 أغسطس 2011)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم
كل عام وانت بالف خير عيد سعيد
اخي العزيز سبلت نوع يونين اير صنع مصر لا يلائم الضروف المناخيه في العراق بسبب ان الجهاز يعمل بدرجة حرارة 40 c ودرجة الحرارة في العراق ترتفع الى 50 c 
والحل 
1. غسل المبادل الحراري للقطعة الخارجية وذلك بسبب االاتربه التي ترفع ضغط الغاز وتسبب برتفاع درجة حرارة الضاغط وفصل الضاغط عن طريق الثرمو كبل الداخلي للضاغط
2. رفع الحساس الموجود في القطعه الخارجية من مكانة من المبادل الحراري وسف يعمل الجهاز ولاكن سوف ترفع الحماية عن الضاغط 
3. يجب وضع مصد للحرارة الشمس فوق القطعة الخارجية يمنع ارتفاع حرارة الضاغط


----------



## سليمان سعد الدين (30 أغسطس 2011)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
عيد سعيد وكل عام وحضراتكم بكل خير وسعادة
حقيقة أتفق مع رأى جميع الزملاء الأجلاء وخاصة م/ mottohotto & م/ محمد نبيل نايف بارك الله فيهم أن ارتفاع درجة الحرارة الخارجية أكثر من 40 درجة مئوية يرفع الضغوط والأمبير ويرفع درجة حرارة الضاغط أكثر من اللازم ويفصل أوفرلود داخلى . ولكن توجد بعض الكروت تكون مجهزة بحيث يعمل الجهاز على 220 فولت + - 10% فإذا ذاد الفولت أو قل عن الحدود المسموح بها رفضت الكارتة الفولت ولاتسمح بمروره لتشغيل الجهاز حفاظاً على أجزاء الجهاز من التلف وأعتقد أن بالكارتة ( زينر دايود ) وهو المسئول عن فصل التغذية للكارتة إذا وجد خلل بالفولت كما ذكرت بدليل أن الجهاز يعمل فى أوقات ويفصل فى أوقات أخرى نتيجة تذبذب الفولت من الأحمال العالية لأجهزة التكييف أثناء الظهيرة بالذات حيث يشتكى الزملاء فى العراق الشقيق كثيراً من قلة الفولت وخاصة وقت الظهيرة . فرأيى أن هذه ميزة بالجهاز وليس عيباً لأنه مصمم على العمل بجهد 220 وتمنياتى لكم بالتوفيق .


----------



## abbas_3a (31 أغسطس 2011)

السلام عليكم 
عندي ايضا سبليت يونت يونيون اير لكن هالمرة المشكلة جديده - الا وهي يعمل الجهاز لمده ساعه كاملة طبيعي لكن بعدها يفصل shutdown يعني شاشته تنطفي والجهاز كولة ينطفي او بعدها بساعه او ثلاث ارباع الساعه يرجع يعمل 
شنو تفسرون وتتوقعون الخلل بارك الله بيكم
انا من العراق


----------



## Tanuf3737 (2 سبتمبر 2011)

أخواني الكرام غيرو الكبستور مال المروحة الداخليه سعته 1.8 mF وشوف النتيجه لانه حصلت معي هذه المشكله من قبل من نفس نوع المكيف 

تحياتي


----------



## وسيم اللامي (2 سبتمبر 2011)

المشكلة في مروحة الكونديسر تكون عدد دوراتها قليلة والفصل الي يحدث عن طريق مفتاح الضغط العالي (هاي برشر سويج) وهذه حالة شائعة في يونين اير


----------



## Tanuf3737 (5 سبتمبر 2011)

للرفع


----------



## غزوان الشاوي (20 يوليو 2013)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..
اخوتي في الله ..
كما موضح في العنوان لدي سبلت نوع يونين المصري 2 طن r22 بيشتغل لمدة 15 الى 20 دقيقة وبعدها يعزل الضاغط . ذهبت الى الفني المختص بالصيانة وقال لي بأن الضاغط عاطل عن العمل فقام بأبدال الضاغط باخر جديد ولكن المشكلة لم تحل .ارجو من الاخوة ممن لديه الخبرة ان يساعدوني واعتذر لكم ان كان الشرح للمشكلة غير واضح لانني لست خبيرا بهذا المجال .

اخيرا تقبلو مني اطيب التحيات..


----------



## Bilal94 (1 أغسطس 2015)

السلام عليكم 
عندي سبلت unionair اشتغل شوية و بعدين طفى وبعد ما يشتغل .... شنو السبب ؟؟؟ شكرا جزيلا


----------



## شادي الطرشان (2 أغسطس 2015)

السلام عليكم
اخي الكريم في اوقات الحر الشديد كثير من انواع المكيفات تفصل ولحل هذه المشكلة
اولا تأكد من نظافة المكثف للقطعة الخارجية
ثانيا تأكد من أن كابستر المروحة في القطعة الخارجية سليم لأنه في حال كان فاقدا لقيمته او بعضها يؤدي الى تخفيف سرعة المروحة فتسبب سخونة الكثف وفصل الضاغط على حساس القطعة الخارجية
ثالثا أهم شيء اذا كنت تفحص غاز المكيف عن طريق ساعات الضغط ولاحظت ان الضغط جيد لكن خط الراجع يجب ان يكون بارد ان لم يكن بارد كفاية قم بدفع شحنة بسيطة للمكيف من الغاز حتى لو زاد الضغط عندك الى 65 او 70 لكن المهم انه يرجع الغاز بارد الى الضاغط لتبريده
رابعا يمكن ان يكون العطل بأحد الحساسات يؤدي الى الفصل


----------

